# Tetra Whisper 10i internal filter



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I've got a tetra whisper 10i filter in my tank, and I'm a little concerned about my fish getting his fins caught in the intake (the fish hasn't been put in the tank yet). I know that the motor is just inside the intake slits, but I don't know if it has any moving parts on the outside that could do damage to my fish's fins. 

Would anyone know whether it's possible for him to get his fins caught in the intake?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Is that the round filter that sit's in the tank at the back. Instead of the kind that hang over the back. If it is i have one in a 10 gallon and i have watched my bettas let it suck them up against it. The would sit there a little while and then swim off without torn fin's. Once he got used to the current then he was fine.

I had all that set up when i first got into bettas. Knowing what i no now, i dont think i would do it. Just because the expenseve bettas i have. But I have done it without any damage.

here is the filter i was using and i think we are talking about..


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Yup, that's the one. I'm hoping to put my crowntail in the tank, but I don't know if there are any parts in the bottom where the motor is that would do damage to his fins, and I can't seem to get that part open to check and see, even though I think you're supposed to be able to.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont no how close the part's are to the slot's there. I watched my bettas get sucked up against it and nothing happen but its up to you. Just keep a eye on him if you see a little tore fin then remove it.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

It won't... I have one too.

The current is just a little strong, but once he get's used to it, it'll be fine.


----------

